# Sinnbefreit: Die vermutlich nutzlosesten Waffen und Gadgets der Videospielgeschichte



## MaxFalkenstern (12. Juli 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Sinnbefreit: Die vermutlich nutzlosesten Waffen und Gadgets der Videospielgeschichte * gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Sinnbefreit: Die vermutlich nutzlosesten Waffen und Gadgets der Videospielgeschichte


----------



## Kupferrohr (12. Juli 2012)

das zielen mit der nadelpistole soll nciht leicht sein? 
die dinger sind zielsuchend und bei mehreren nadeln im körper des gegners gehen diese in einer großen explosion hoch. sehr effektiv gegen feinde mit schild - soviel dazu :>


----------



## Norrec78 (12. Juli 2012)

Wer die Liste auch immer erstellt hat, hat nicht besonders viel Ahnung von den Spielen oder kann mit den Waffen nicht umgehen. 
Z.B. der Stasis Field Generator aus System Shock 2. Richtig Aufgelevelt ist das Ding ne mächtige Waffe.
Außerdem:
Mit den Eiern in Resident Evil kann man Lebensenergie wieder herstellen.
Und die anderen Waffen in God of War sind nicht nutzlos. Man kann mit einigen bestimmte Gegner wesentlich schneller und leichter besiegen.                        


Nächstes mal bitte vorher Schlau machen.


----------



## Norrec78 (12. Juli 2012)

Kupferrohr schrieb:


> das zielen mit der nadelpistole soll nciht leicht sein?
> die dinger sind zielsuchend und bei mehreren nadeln im körper des gegners gehen diese in einer großen explosion hoch. sehr effektiv gegen feinde mit schild - soviel dazu :>



Stimmt. 
Die Nadelpistole hatte ich in meinem Beitrag vergessen. 

Wie Gesagt. wer das zusammen gestellt hat kann damit nicht Umgehen oder hat keine Ahnung.


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (12. Juli 2012)

Warum sind die Eier in Resident Evil 5 bitte nutzlos? Die Dinger regenerieren Leben und das Goldene Ei kann für 500 Währungseinheiten verkauft werden. Da ist man doch selbst schuld, wenn man die auf einen Gegner wirft. 
Also ich fand die immer sehr praktisch: Gerade mal kein Kraut zur Hand gehabt und nen Ei gefunden: Direkt man das genutzt. Bei dem Messer stimme ich euch aber zu, das ist wirklich völlig unbrauchbar.


----------



## Gast20180705 (12. Juli 2012)

bei BF3 der EOD-Bot, das Ding ist zwar gut gemeint, aber katastrophal umgesetzt
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3e3PsBSYd9Q&feature=plcp


----------



## Norrec78 (12. Juli 2012)

AttontheLightbringer schrieb:


> Warum sind die Eier in Resident Evil 5 bitte nutzlos? Die Dinger regenerieren Leben und das Goldene Ei kann für 500 Währungseinheiten verkauft werden. Da ist man doch selbst schuld, wenn man die auf einen Gegner wirft.
> Also ich fand die immer sehr praktisch: Gerade mal kein Kraut zur Hand gehabt und nen Ei gefunden: Direkt man das genutzt. Bei dem Messer stimme ich euch aber zu, das ist wirklich völlig unbrauchbar.


 
Das Messer find ich gar nicht so unbrauchbar. Wenn man Kisten oder Fässer findet, würd ich da nur sehr ungern mit der Pistole oder dem Gewehr drauf schiessen. In dem Spiel ist Munition eh Mangelwahre. Da muss ich die nicht noch für Kisten verschwenden und nehme lieber das Messer.
Gegen Gegner ist es allerdings nicht so Dolle. Obwohl ich damit auch schon den einen oder anderen Mangels Munition gekillt habe.


----------



## betawa99 (12. Juli 2012)

Bioware toppt alles in SWTOR, mit Assault Canons mit Cunning als Attribut. Oder Waffen für Companions, mit der Einschränkung dass sie nur dieser Companion benutzen kann, die für diesen Companion die falsche Waffenklasse sind - so dass sie niemand ausrüsten kann.


----------



## CANN0NF0DDER (12. Juli 2012)

betawa99 schrieb:


> Bioware toppt alles in SWTOR, mit Assault Canons mit Cunning als Attribut. Oder Waffen für Companions, mit der Einschränkung dass sie nur dieser Companion benutzen kann, die für diesen Companion die falsche Waffenklasse sind - so dass sie niemand ausrüsten kann.


 
yeah, virbroswords/techstaffs mit zielgenauigkeit oder gerissenheit (z.b. für scorpio) 4tw ....................

ansonsten, die hier aufgeführten waffen kenne ich nicht wirklich oder wie im falle der bananen, needler etc... werden sie völlig zu unrecht niedergemacht, auf son kleinen schreienden dreiecks-alien schießen und schön zusehen wie er wie nen rosa igel zurück zu papa rennt, boom....
banane brauch man nur für rote zur abwehr oder wenn irgendnen selbstmörder in der kurve vorbeiziehen will, geht kaum was drüber


----------



## blackmoor91 (12. Juli 2012)

Der Needler in Halo soll nutzlos sein? Das ist eine der besten und simpelsten Waffen im Spiel. Ein halbes Magazin in nen Brute und er segnet das zeitliche ohne großes Zielen im Eifer des Gefechts. Auch im Multiplayer kann man einen Gegner mit der Waffe nahezu problemlos ausschalten (Zielen vorrausgesetzt).

Das Messer in Resident Evil ist auch nicht gerade nutzlos. Es eignet sich um Fässer und ähnliches zu öffnen ohne seine wertvolle Munition zu verschießen. Im 5. Teil kann man auch einfach Gegner ins Gesicht/ Knie "messern" für ein QTE und im 4. Teil ist das Messer sogar eine der besten Waffen überhaupt. Gerade auf Profi ist das Messer in beiden Teilen eine sehr nützliche Waffe um Munition zu sparen.


----------



## hifumi (12. Juli 2012)

CANN0NF0DDER schrieb:


> banane brauch man nur für rote zur abwehr


 
Eben, mit der Banane kann man rote Schildkröten abwehren - alles andere als nutzlos.

Ich will dem Autor mal nicht unterstellen, dass er überhaupt keinen Plan von Spielen hat, aber vielleicht sollten man einfach mal ein paar neue Online Redakteure einstellen damit die vorhandenen Leute nicht unter Zeitdruck irgendwas raushauen müssen womit sie vermutlich selbst nicht zufrieden sind.


----------



## Baldrujat (12. Juli 2012)

Der needler gehört auf keinen fall zu nutzlosen waffen also wirklich^^..

der schaden steigert sich durch die nadel die im körper stecken bleiben un dann kräftig in die luft gehen. Damit ging ich mehr ab als manch andere waffen


----------



## Baldrujat (12. Juli 2012)

Baldrujat schrieb:


> Der needler gehört auf keinen fall zu nutzlosen waffen also wirklich^^..
> 
> der schaden steigert sich durch die nadel die im körper stecken bleiben un dann kräftig in die luft gehen. Damit ging ich mehr ab als manch andere waffen


 
ps: das messer ist besonders im 4er sehr nützlich zwar im laufe des spiels später nicht mehr so aber es reicht um gezielt auf den kopf zu zielen und muni sparen , dann tretet man sie anschließend um und kann entweder draufstechen wenn man nich umzingelt ist oder man kann sie einfacher erledigen wenn sie bereits am boden liegen und besonders im kampf gegen krauser ist das messer die beste waffe, vorallem im profi modus^^


----------



## IlllIIlllI (12. Juli 2012)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> bei BF3 der EOD-Bot, das Ding ist zwar gut gemeint, aber katastrophal umgesetzt
> MTAR-21 - Ultimate Stopping Power (Battlefield 3 Gameplay/Commentary/Review) - YouTube


 
mit dem EOD bot kann man feindliche panzer schneller zerstören als mit dem RPG wenn zb. den antiair in die luft geiert kann man aus sicherer entfernung den EOD hinfahren und sein tank in 5sek zerstören ;D


----------



## OField (12. Juli 2012)

Die Eier in Resident Evil 5 kann man essen um Gesundheit zu regenerieren. Sie sind also garnicht nutzlos.


----------



## Saberclaw (12. Juli 2012)

Also bei God of War stimm ich bei den Teilen 1 und 2 zu, aber beim dritten Teil der Reihe bin ich ab dem Moment an dem ich sie nutzen konnte, nur noch mit den Nemesis-Klingen rumgelaufen. Also sooo sinnfrei sind die zusätzlichen Waffen net^^


----------



## Calcolon (12. Juli 2012)

Ich möchte ja bei einem humoristisch gemeinten Special nicht kleinlich sein, aber hier hab ich doch jetzt eine ernsthafte Frage:

*Wurden die vorgestellten Spiele wirklich gespielt? So viele Fehler bei einem Redakteur auf einer Videospielseite?*

Erstmal ist die Nadelwaffe eines der besten Waffen in Halo, zielsuchende Nadeln die kurz nach Körperkontakt explodieren, besonders auf höheren Schwierigkeitsgraden für stärkere Gegner gut.

Das Messer hat in allen Resi Spielen den gleichen und sehr wichtigen Nutzen, Muni sparen besonders wenn auf höheren Schwierigkeitsgraden die Muni knapp wird. Wenn ein Gegner auf dem Boden liegt hinlaufen und bis er aufsteht ihn mit dem Messer bearbeiten. So machen das erfahrene Spieler doch schon seit Teil 1.

Die Banane in Mario Kart ist doch der Klassiker der Serie, die hat so manchen eine sehr gute Runde versaut.

Die Eier in Resi haben mir den Arsch gerettet wenn kein Spray oder Kräuter mehr vorhanden waren. Und ansonsten waren sie ne gute Geldquelle, *werfen konnte man nur das faule Ei* und das hat glaub ich den Gegner auch sofort gekillt.

Stellt sich die Frage kann ein Videospielredakteur soviele Fehler machen? Oder wurden die Fehler absichtlich eingebaut um durch die Aufregung Klicks zu generieren.  Wäre zwar ne billige Methode aber ich wäre ja dann reingefallen.


----------



## InFate (12. Juli 2012)

Die Waffe in Silent Hill 2 ist für die deutung des kompletten Spiels ziemlich wichtig. Dass die Nadelpistole aus Halo nutzlos sein soll, stimme ich auch nicht überein, sowohl in Multiplayer als auch in der Kampagne ist die Waffe mit als sinnvoll, nur leider schnell leer. Die Waffen in GoW sind, wie einer bereits gesagt hat ebenfalls nicht Nutzlos wie z.B. die Nemesisklingen einem erlauben viel mobiler zu sein.

Aber gut, diese News ist halt nur ein netter Gimmik wo man kaum für zu recharchieren braucht, ich finde aber ihr macht das in letzter Zeit etwas zu oft.


----------



## CyrionXS (12. Juli 2012)

Ist eben der Selbe Redakteur der schon 
_WTF-Alarm: Zehn der wohl seltsamsten Story-Enden im Video-Special -_
in den Sand gesetzt hat. 
Die Theorie der "Klick-Auflage durch sinnlose Specials die zudem mit Fehlern durch löchert sind" wird zumindest in meinen Augen immer realistischer.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Juli 2012)

Die Needler-Waffe fand ich eigentlich sehr nützlich, weil die geschosse das Ziel automatisch verfolgt haben (sogar ansatzweise um die Ecke). War in vielen Abschnitten gar meine favorisierte Waffe.


----------



## MrAufziehvogel (12. Juli 2012)

Das in God of War alle Waffen bis auf die Chaos-Klingen nutzlos sein sollen, kann ich persönlich nicht bestätigen. Denn gerade im  höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad bei Teil 3 war es wichtig gegen verschiedene Gegnertypen die richtige Waffe zu wählen.

So waren die Herkules Fäuste gut gegen mehrere Gegner und große Gegner, während die Klauen von Hephestus gut waren um Gegner auf Distanz zu halten.

Auf leichten und mittleren Schwierigkeitsgrad ist es hingegen wirklich egal welche Waffe man benutzt.


----------



## Aithir (12. Juli 2012)

Das Messer in RE:5 ist doch ganz nützlich, wenn man Munition sparen will, gegen Bosse taugt es nichts, aber in der Regel kommen die Gegner doch so schnell in Nahkampfreichweite, daß die Pistole nutzlos ist und das Messer der einzige Ausweg.


----------



## Keks-der-Maechtige (12. Juli 2012)

Wow, die Banana bei Mario Kart ist mal alles andere als sinnlos.


----------



## ReflexXXxtreme (12. Juli 2012)

meiner meinung nach gehört auf die liste dieser alien-befehl-ball aus hl2 weil die aliens die gegner  sowieso meist angegriffen haben und wenn nicht  dann war die  sache mitn paar kugel auchso erledigt und mann musste nicht ersmal auf die dinger warten

und wer jetz mitm dem argument "heyy so spart man aber munni " kommt dann sag ich nur wofür braucht  man munni wenn man ne gravity gun hat?


----------



## Rising-Evil (12. Juli 2012)

der Tintenfisch aus der "Mario Kart" -Reihe, der einem die Sicht vernebelt....
& die Seifenblasen aus "Just Cause 2"


----------



## Vlogan (12. Juli 2012)

lol! kann mit dem Nadelwerfer von Halo nicht zustimmen... als fan von halo seit teil 1
diese waffe ist im MP einfach overpowered in halo 2 habs sie als duohand , wurde dann aber wieder rausgenommen in anderen teilen weil sie zu stark war.... und haben immer damit getroffen also bitt erstmal selber zocken bevor man heir sowas reinschreibt!


----------



## Gast20180705 (12. Juli 2012)

ReflexXXxtreme schrieb:


> meiner meinung nach gehört auf die liste dieser alien-befehl-ball aus hl2 weil die aliens die gegner  sowieso meist angegriffen haben und wenn nicht  dann war die  sache mitn paar kugel auchso erledigt und mann musste nicht ersmal auf die dinger warten
> 
> und wer jetz mitm dem argument "heyy so spart man aber munni " kommt dann sag ich nur wofür braucht  man munni wenn man ne gravity gun hat?


 
Da darfst du dich bei dem Betaleak bedanken, ursprünglich hatte man bei diesem Part mit den Antlions keine Waffen


----------



## Triplezer0 (13. Juli 2012)

Vlogan schrieb:


> lol! kann mit dem Nadelwerfer von Halo nicht zustimmen... als fan von halo seit teil 1
> diese waffe ist im MP einfach overpowered in halo 2 habs sie als duohand , wurde dann aber wieder rausgenommen in anderen teilen weil sie zu stark war.... und haben immer damit getroffen also bitt erstmal selber zocken bevor man heir sowas reinschreibt!


 
Da geb ich recht, der needler ist definitiv keine schlechte Waffe.


----------



## wipeout (13. Juli 2012)

Darf ich die Aufmerksamkeit der Redaktion und der Community auf Items wie die Kettensäge und das dazugehörige Benzin lenken?


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (13. Juli 2012)

wipeout schrieb:


> Darf ich die Aufmerksamkeit der Redaktion und der Community auf Items wie die Kettensäge und das dazugehörige Benzin lenken?


 uuuuuuh


----------



## JonnysKopf (13. Juli 2012)

Also wer die Banane aus Mariokart nutzlos findet benutz sie falsch


----------



## DarkStaRX (14. Juli 2012)

OField schrieb:


> Die Eier in Resident Evil 5 kann man essen um Gesundheit zu regenerieren. Sie sind also garnicht nutzlos.


 
Sehe ich nämlich auch so!
Also dieser Beitrag war ma mehr als schlecht!


----------



## Rikki-Tikki-Tavi (14. Juli 2012)

Die Needle in Halo ist auch nicht nutzlos. Schießt um die Ecke und macht Explosionsschaden im Umfeld, wenn genug Nadeln im Opfer stecken. Sehr effektiv wenn man sich nicht wie Elefant durch die Level walzt.
Viel sinnloser waren 90% der Waffen in Mass Effect 1, da es in jeder Waffenkategorie im Grunde immer nur einen Champion gab. Aber okay - ist ja kein Egoshooter.

MfG Tikki


----------



## Enisra (15. Juli 2012)

DarkStaRX schrieb:


> Sehe ich nämlich auch so!
> Also dieser Beitrag war ma mehr als schlecht!


 
zumindest beim Ei kann man sagen, dass das Blödsinn ist
denn wenn eine *WAFFE *am effektivsten ist, wenn man sie aufisst, dann ist sie *KEINE *gute WAFFE sondern ein *Frühstück*!


----------



## Zerth (15. Juli 2012)

System Shock: Stasis Field Generator 

Ich dachte schon, ich hätte die Waffe irgendwie falsch angewendet. Also ist sie tatsächlich sinnlos


----------



## BigLuke (18. Juli 2012)

also den nadelwerfer habe ich anfangs in halo auch nie genutzt, aber die waffe haut schon rein wenn man sie richtig benutzt, auch wenn ich immer noch lieber auf normale feuer waffen zurückgreife


----------



## aeHmmm (18. Juli 2012)

also des wirklich nutzlose hierbei ist der Beitrag selbst. 
in RE zB braucht man die komischen EIer für eine Trophäe und bei dem Waffenarsenal das einem zur Verfügung steht kommt wohl niemand auf die Idee mit dem Ei zu werfen. Macht mich irgendwie grad sauer. Auch die "Faust" aus Doom, und wenn schon dann ist sie halt sinnlos. Beim Duke konnte man damals mit beiden Füßen gleichzeitig zutreten was des Game für mich eher kultig macht und nicht die Methode sinnlos.


----------



## PhilippMOtter (19. Juli 2012)

Wahrscheinlich gibt es einen Spieleentwickler der sich nur sinnlose Waffen einfallen lässt und von Entwicklerstudio zu Entwicklerstudio wechselt.


----------



## Kashies (21. Juli 2012)

Was ist bei euch Kaputt`?? das Nagelgewehr bei Halo ist das beste!


----------

